# Clinic have changed drug protocol



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

I've just picked up my drugs from the clinic for my ICSI cycle and found that they have changed some of the drugs that they use

For progesterone support i used to have 400mg cyclogest pessaries (one twice a day) and this has been changed to 200mg utrogestan capsules (one twice a day) which seems to me to be half the dose i have previously used

Also the trigger shot has been changed from pregnyl 10,000 units to ovitrelle 250 micrograms

I was quite suprised as my actual prescription was for pregnyl and cyclogest but the pharmacy staff told me that the protocols were changed about 2 months ago and that they don't even have any stock of cyclogest or pregnyl anymore

This is my 6th fresh cycle so i'm concerned that i wont be getting as much support during the 2ww (on previous cycles i have bled before test day) i will ask the nurses at the clinic about the changes but i want to be armed with as much information as possible before i speak to them

Do you think that i will still be getting the same amount of support using the new meds?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

The Pregnyl and Ovitrelle are so similar chemically that they are pretty much interchangable. You will still get the same effect from the trigger shot. Utrogestan is a micronised form of progesterone that is better absorbed when given by mouth compared to other oral tablets when used in HRT. Is now being used off licence for luteal support in ART protocols; sometimes orally or vaginally. Theory is you get better levels with this than cyclogest so can use a lower dose to get same effect and minimise any side effects. Must admit I thought the dosage was usually 200mg three times a day though? I'd ask your clinic again to confirm the dose and you can also ask them to explain the evidence for the switch too.

All the best for this cycle  
Maz x


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Thankyou so much Maz

I will ask about the utrogestran doseage when i go for my baseline scan - at the moment its definitely down as one twice a day and i have enough for 15 days at that dose so i will see if they will let me have another box


----------

